# Sun and Moon



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moonset next to Coast Redwood by Minder Cheng, on Flickr
Puesta de sol by Antonio Cha, on Flickr
The dawning sky. The beginning of a new day by Manuel Peña Jimenez, on Flickr
Good morning Manawatu 09 Oct 2020 by Geoff McKay, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Barely There by lgflickr1, on Flickr
it&#x27;s coffee time 🌞 by -gregg-, on Flickr
Weston shore Sunset by PhantomPhotographyUK, on Flickr
Götterdämmerung über dem Regierungsviertel by Christa Bronner Wolfgang Bruchhagen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset of October by Ioannis Koutroubakis, on Flickr
Flameout by Karen Fogarty, on Flickr
The Armed Knight &amp; Longships Lighthouse. by John Starkey, on Flickr
Sunrise by Hal Sadofsky, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sky is the Limit by Darren Moore, on Flickr
Le petit Minou - Longue Exposition by Dominique Lacaze, on Flickr
His Majesty Le Mont-Saint-Michel by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr
Stille by Harry Pammer, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGLmoPSMEZP/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGM1WYkH3jX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGIPA_qJRSR/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEseD6-l-Ga/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGNXYMZMSIx/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEvM81tpqPg/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wildfire influenced sunset in northern Indiana by Matthew Ditton, on Flickr
smoky sun sets on the Pearlblossom Highway by Carl Fieler, on Flickr
Good morning from Falmouth by Jan Pumprla, on Flickr
Sardinia sunset by Simone Bianchelli, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Autumn walk by Bart van Hofwegen, on Flickr
Watercolor autumn by Fedor Lashkov, on Flickr
Cabo Ortegal. by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr
untitled by Esben Bøg Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGSuvnvJBE6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFaSEH7JXKY/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF82NK3A5MQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFza2x0Hr4G/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Güneşe Yolculuk by süleyman sanus, on Flickr
Lake Pier Sunset by myraemery, on Flickr
St Cyprien beach by hassan bensliman, on Flickr
Sunset reflections on beach by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sun down by Hans Van reeth, on Flickr
Pontusval by Arno lamez, on Flickr
Blue Shadows on the Trail by James Hale, on Flickr
Sunrise October 15, 2020 by Lindsay Mac, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

plein soleil , full sunshine by michel 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jWnvEk]Camargue Autumn Moon by Nathalie, on Flickr[/URL]
What I saw was just one eye... by windingnumbers-unwind, on Flickr
Evening Light in FC Park by Steven Bulman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cuxhaven - Sonnenuntergang über Insel Neuwerk by René Stannarius, on Flickr
The Rise by E.Cano, on Flickr
Viaduto V13 by JGLanzarin, on Flickr
Tudo recomeça nas manhãs.Façamos todas as manhãs um novo caminho. Continue sorrindo ...E o continuar é a sintomia da semana. by vania dramis pimenta, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Night and day, day and night by Grant Cameron, on Flickr
Le vieil arbre et le coucher de soleil by Denis-33, on Flickr
Bootshaus am Ammersee by Michael Holdinghausen, on Flickr
super moon rising by Stefan Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by JoachimBakken, on Flickr
Triglav from Vrata valley by Vid Pogacnik, on Flickr
Moon rise by Ian Toms, on Flickr
Kalaloch Beach by Gary Grossman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Platform diorama by Yiannis Chatzitheodorou, on Flickr
Autumn sunset over the Coastal Range in Oregon by Bonnie Moreland, on Flickr
golden afternoon by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr
Canadian Rocky Autumn Series 9 - Vermilion Lake Before Sunrise by Celia W. zhen, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDAIQkzMTcl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CCoOQJ7peBc/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGjcAVEDbkd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGQg9YCA2r5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF66UmXJaVN/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGD1qibhMG1/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF82NK3A5MQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGfKrqjpsg5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF8gZVohm--/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFnTVS4FwI3/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love the one you are walking on the pier.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stormy sunset by shonakelly1, on Flickr
Sunset by Belltree Studio, on Flickr
Pôr do sol... by Carlos Páscoa, on Flickr
Autumnal Glos by shadowed eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Early one Morning by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr
moon over Reinfeld by Dierk., on Flickr
Halloween Blue Moon, Paracuellos del Jarama, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
.the harvest moon swallowed the darkness. by Allyson ., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Northern sunsets by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr
Sonnenuntergang am Moorsee Schönramer Filz by Gustl Lex, on Flickr
Light in my dream by liang LI, on Flickr
Llanthony Priory by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kyvannet by Bjørn-Kristian Johannessen, on Flickr
No Such Thing by Gavin Minera, on Flickr
_DSF0484 by Manuel Iglesias, on Flickr
Coucher du soleil by Luigi Zollo, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/cWCuoy


__
https://flic.kr/p/bMoZq8


__
https://flic.kr/p/f89vUZ


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_2178 copia by Josep Lluis Gomez Barrera, on Flickr
The Blue Moon by Milica V, on Flickr
Going Down! by Sushant Tripathi, on Flickr
Silent solitude by Martin Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Halloween Blue Moonrise 2 by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr
Pythagoras, Desargues, Pascal... by Alceo, on Flickr
sunrise and ground fog by Thomas Hassel, on Flickr
Laguna Beach Sunset by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vendée - St Gilles Croix de Vie by Mélissa Brshl, on Flickr
Yellow sunset by Grey, on Flickr
Fixing sun set by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr
Sunset over the sea of fog by Daniel Hegglin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Moon Over a Pink Cloud by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr
Center by Soren Wolf, on Flickr
Halloween Moonrise by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr
Burning the bus by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/2gXJWCG


__
https://flic.kr/p/DX6m8q


__
https://flic.kr/p/NTZVWy


__
https://flic.kr/p/PykmTi


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/HeG2Zo


__
https://flic.kr/p/2hycL9P


__
https://flic.kr/p/R7dvF6


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

La belleza de la naturaleza by Alberto Alba, on Flickr
Sunrise, Brainard Lake by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr
Lichtspektakel by Philipp Zieger, on Flickr
Zeller See - Salzburgerland - Österreich by Felina Photography - www.mountainphotography.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

... by Nazila M, on Flickr
Yosemite Moonrise by skypointer, on Flickr
Chrome Hill Sunrise by robert Stevens, on Flickr
Back to the Keys - Florida - The 7-mile Bridge by spm photo art 2, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Good evening by Frank KR, on Flickr
Virginia Sunset by Jay, on Flickr
Amazing #Chicago Sunset!.....Is this photo Crooked?🤔 by abso847, on Flickr
Puy de Dôme, Auvergne, France by Pierre Séguela, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/e8XMZX


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2020/11/11/W by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
AR404693 by Steve Bond, on Flickr
Beginning of Winter by David Swindler, on Flickr
Lower Peirce Reservoir Sunset [In Explore 10 Nov 2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise over the Baltic Sea by Nils Hempel | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

[/igm][/igm]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2020 - Mexico - Zihuatanejo - 30 - Bahia de Zihuatanejo Sunset by Ted McGrath, on Flickr
Sunset in thick fog by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr
Frosty morning by Nikolay Obukhov, on Flickr
Juste au dessus des arbres by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The best goodbye by -DC-, on Flickr
Cold Sunset by Rick Dunlap, on Flickr
Germany Bayern 2020 by dicau, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Visions of Amarna by John Walsh, on Flickr
20201005 Fly me to the Moon 1 #explore by Ryan Payne, on Flickr
Que contento estoy, 2020 se acaba by Farero, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20210109 12-57 Prominence by Roger Hutchinson, on Flickr
CORSICA - Sunset by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr
Moon morning of 9th Jan &#x27;20 by russ, on Flickr
Burning the bus by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Climbing the moon by Farero, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Just trying to get closer to the sun by Eric Paré, on Flickr

Moon - January 18 2021 by Kevin Gill, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

By Lân Nguyen


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cherry and ball.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Sun fighting against the dense clouds, Madrid, Spain by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr
Ice Moon Rising By Hotel Roanoke by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr
Sea of Serenity by Picture Devon, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waning Moon by Marco Abud, on Flickr
Lua Nova com bando de Papagaio-Verdadeiro by Marco Abud, on Flickr
O Bom Dia da Lua Cheia by Marco Abud, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Calvio (Jan 20, 2016)

Sunset Sessions #ChillOut ❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the evening shadows 淡水幕色 by 明勳 葉, on Flickr
Sunset Taipei, Taiwan 城市落日2 by 明勳 葉, on FlickrSunset Taipei, Taiwan 城市落日1 by 明勳 葉, on Flickr


----------



## Calvio (Jan 20, 2016)

this landscapes and lounge,chill out, bossa nova music...ufff the perfect match!!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Bossa nova ❤


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Rio and Bossa Nova❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset in Porto/Corsica by ch Frei, on Flickr
Tramonto lunare by Davide Photography, on Flickr
Yo también quiero mi cromo (🇦🇬) ESP/ENG by Farero, on Flickr
Sonnenuntergang 16.9.2020 Berlin by Andreas Riebling, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moonrise by Slobodan Blagojevic, on Flickr
Urban Sunset I by Slobodan Blagojevic, on Flickr
A Touching Moment by Slobodan Blagojevic, on Flickr
Full Moon Fishing by Slobodan Blagojevic, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Rio de Janeiro









Pindamonhangaba, my city


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sahara Sunset by H. Raab, on Flickr
Moon by biancamlvcs, on Flickr
Blue hour moon by Elena Leong, on Flickr
Atardecer by Amós Álvarez Gurucharri, on Flickr


----------



## Calvio (Jan 20, 2016)

My pleasure

Nice pics!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moon hug  by Natalia Medd, on Flickr
Morning Blonde by The Chimes, on Flickr
Hunting the moon........., Cazando a la luna..........On Explore by Jörg Kaftan, on Flickr


----------



## Calvio (Jan 20, 2016)

The moon and the stars are a special connection born in the human psyche

Do you think?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico - Veracruz Sunrise by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Sunset by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Pleine lune by Léna Constantin, en Flickr


----------



## Calvio (Jan 20, 2016)

very nice


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexican sunset by Dulce Palacios, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Moonset, Lamar Valley by Yellowstone National Park, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A set down on deck by Steven Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## Calvio (Jan 20, 2016)

#MoonLightParty


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Vietnam by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20210309 12-46UT Sun by Roger Hutchinson, on Flickr
20210317 Moon by Roger Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

El Sol cuando amanece by Antonio Cha, en Flickr


La luna llena de septiembre by _Silvia Carrera_, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake And Moon by PB Multimedia, on Flickr
Closure by Mondal Falgoonee Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Through the branches by Andy Stones, on Flickr
Sunset by Marc Arzel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1321 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ocean life by masatoshi sakaguchi, on Flickr
Untitled by .George_Nikolopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Moon Tonight 18th April 2021 by John Freshney, on Flickr

the evening shadows 淡江幕色(2) by 明勳 葉, on Flickr
Moon 18th of April 21 mosaic by Jose Carballada, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The smell of spring by Andrzej Kocot, on Flickr
Six Boats by Francesco Impellizzeri, on Flickr
Super Pink Moon over Santa Cruz by Della Huff, on Flickr
Super lune by Pierre-Yves CAUDAL, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Super Moon 2021 by Elena Leong, on Flickr
orange sunset by Alex Bruskov, on Flickr
Platte County Moon by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

April 26th, 2021 Full Pink Supermoon by Allyson ., on Flickr
Super Lua by isacsoares, on Flickr
Last sunshine by Luka Rifelj, on Flickr
Moonrise by Joe Davies, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Super Pink Moon by Sergey (Catching up slowly), on Flickr
A day early. by Ric McArthur, on Flickr
Supermond in Münster by Rainer Albrecht, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Morning Moon Down by Jason Cameron, on Flickr
Somewhere In Utah by Cheryl Hamblin, on Flickr
A Kansas City Super Moon From Kaw Point During Blue Hour by A Sony Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Super moon over the Thiels Castle near Trier! by Gerhard R. Keilen, on Flickr
Pink moon rising by Matt Schulze, on Flickr
La Luna by Ketil Melby, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Moon Parade by Nicolas Monnot, en Flickr


Rolling Ball by Nicolas Monnot, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

月亮代表我的心 The Moon Represents My Heart by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr
Mystified Moon by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr
Super Flower Full Blood Moon by Tommy Hobbs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Super moon? by Didacus67 (mostly off, my friends...), on Flickr
Super Flower Blood Moon (Best viewed full screen) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr
3KB06846a_C by Kernowfile, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Norwegian Fairytale by Jørgen Falck, on Flickr
. by _Jack_B_, on Flickr
IMG_0018x by gino zammarchi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset by Bertrand Kulik, on Flickr
Sunset at home by Cyril RIBAULT, on Flickr
Sunrise Concho Valley, Arizona (explore 9Jun21) by Monty Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Partial eclipse sunrise by Marc McDermott, on Flickr
Partial Solar Eclipse (NHQ202106100012) by NASA HQ PHOTO, on Flickr
Sunrise Eclipse by Jay Gao, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise Eclipse - 5757 by Robert Rutkay, on Flickr
Solar Eclipse Over the New Hampshire Seacoast by Eric Gendron, on Flickr
Annular Eclipse from Fire Island by Dave Curtin, on Flickr
still dreaming by Michael Kerausch, on Flickr


----------



## sky_boy (Sep 16, 2018)

Yellow Fever said:


> Super moon? by Didacus67 (mostly off, my friends...), on Flickr
> Super Flower Blood Moon (Best viewed full screen) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr
> 3KB06846a_C by Kernowfile, on Flickr





Yellow Fever said:


> Partial eclipse sunrise by Marc McDermott, on Flickr
> Partial Solar Eclipse (NHQ202106100012) by NASA HQ PHOTO, on Flickr
> Sunrise Eclipse by Jay Gao, on Flickr


spectacular shots


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Trusseröd, July 17, 2020 by Ulf Bodin, en Flickr


Quarantine Moon, April 6, 2020 by Ulf Bodin, en Flickr


Mexico - Veracruz Sunrise by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Moon - 27 - 03 - 2021 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Assuming you were immortal, and that you could walk through space, how long would it take to walk to the Sun?

The average distance to the sun is about 93,000,000 miles. Since you asked “how long” then we might assume you would walk about 3 miles per hour, which is what most people walk. That means it takes the average person about 20 minutes to walk 1 mile. So to walk to the sun would be 93 million miles times 20 minutes per mile which equals 1,860,000,000 minutes (1 billion 860 million minutes) which equals 31,000,000 hours (31 million) which equals 1,291,667 days. Divide that by 365 to get how many years.
That means to walk that distance would take you about 3,539 years provided you walked 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. Since you’d probably only walk 12 hours a day, you could round that figure out to be about 7,000 years. Of course, you can’t walk in space no matter how immortal you are, but that’s how long it would take to walk 93 million miles.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

If fire needs oxygen, where does the sun get oxygen if there's no oxygen in space?
The sun does not run out of oxygen for the simple fact that it does not use oxygen to burn. The burning of the sun is not chemical combustion. It is nuclear fusion.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

If Jupiter is the same distance as the moon, the planet will look like this. Incredible isn’t it?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Full Salesforce Moonset by John Fox, on Flickr
_DSC2646 September sunset by FanzFlames, on Flickr
Waxing Gibbous (Explore) September 16, 2021 -Rochester, NY by Mark Janetos, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Eclipse


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

12 photos of Sun every month, same spot, same time.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The sun is ‘stationary’ with respect to Earth. The apparent movement of the Sun across the sky from the east to west is due to the rotation of Earth on its axis.

The seasons on Earth are due to the tilt of the Earth. The Earth's axis of rotation is tilted 23.4° to its orbital motion around the Sun. This is known as Earth’s obliquity.










Because Earth orbits the Sun at this angle, the Sun’s radiation reaching different parts of our planet is not constant, but varies during the course of a year. This is the reason we have seasons, and they are opposite seasons in the northern and southern hemispheres.









From March to September, the North Pole tilts towards the Sun while the southern hemisphere tilts away from the Sun and it is summer in the northern hemisphere and winter in the south. And from September to next March, the South Pole tilts towards the Sun while the north pole tilts away from the Sun when it is summer in the southern hemisphere and winter in the north.

This tilt of 23.4° results in the ‘apparent’ shifting of the Sun north and south of the equator to an extent of 23.4° annually. On the equinoxes in March and September the sun is exactly over the equator, and on the solstices in June and December, the Sun is 23.4° north of equator and 23.4° south of equator, respectively.

Images courtesy of <timeanddate>


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Moon is drifting away from Earth!

It’s moving away from us at about 1.5 inches per year, measurable by laser.

That’s not a lot. In a million years, theoretically, it could be 1.5 million inches further away, which is 23 miles (more or less).


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By 
*Beautiful Nature*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Are we able to go to the Moon if it's full?








If you’re wondering if we’re able to go to the Moon if it’s full, the answer is yes.
The Moon is only full from the perspective of the people on Earth. On the Moon, the sun rises and sets just like it does here on Earth, but the days are longer. Our day is 24 hours, but a Moon day is about 29 days, 12 hours and 35 Earth minutes.
If you stand on the side facing Earth (the Moon is tidally locked with Earth so one side always faces us and the other side always faces away), Earth will remain in the same place in the sky, but the Sun will rise and set with about 143434 Earth days of daylight. Night time is about the same length.
Without an atmosphere to offer insulation from the heat of the Sun or the cold of the night, it gets up to 260∘∘F (127∘∘C). At night temperatures plunge to minus 280∘∘F (minus 173∘∘C) due to the slow lunar rotation.
At night, the only illumination is from the Earth and the stars, so it’s quite dark. That’s why previous adventures to the Moon were mostly conducted during the lunar daytime, with the exception of China. China put a rover on the far side of the Moon, and it stays there just like rovers on Mars remain on Mars. This means the rover has been there for many lunar days and nights.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset, Mapleton by Andrew Goodall, on Flickr
Russia. Moscow. Sunset over the Kremlin. by Yuri Degtyarev, on Flickr
Canoe at sunset by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Here Comes the Sun, Arrecife by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr
Graceful shapes captured on the dreamy road ️🌅⛅ by engrailed80, on Flickr
Morning Dreams . . . . . #mistydawnseidel #missouriskies #missourinaturelovers #missourinature #missourioutdoors #missourinaturephotographer #sunrisephotography #skyphotography #skylovers #sunrise_sunsets_aroundworld #missourisunrise #showmemissouri #capt by Misty Dawn, on Flickr
the arch by davidnavia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A high resolution image of a Solar Eclipse!
Credit: Sebastian Voltmer Photography


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Sun is not made of fire, its energy comes from nuclear fusion at its core, where the temperature exceeds 15 million degrees and the pressure is immense. Every second, it turns 600 million tons of hydrogen into 596 million tons of helium, the remaining 4 million tons of material become energy, a process that will continue over the next 5 billion years.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sun and Moon Together on the Tay by Ross2085, on Flickr
Sun and Moon composite II by Jon Law, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

photography by Francisco Sojuel


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Will the Sun really expand and destroy Earth?
Nobody knows, but the current theory is that it might not destroy Earth, but it will definitely scorch Earth and there will be nothing living on our planet when the Sun is done.
The mainstream theory is that when the Sun expands to a red giant as it runs out of fuel (about 4 or 5 billion years from now) it will absorb Mercury and Venus, but not quite Earth. Earth will survive for trillions of years, but only as a dead rock orbiting what once was the Sun.
That’s a long time from now. A billion years is one thousand million years, and a million years is one thousand “one thousand year” periods. Humans have only been on Earth for a very short time, not even close to a million years.









What would happen if a meteor hit the sun?
So let's see Sophia...








That little dot to the left of Jupiter is the entire Earth.
Yes, yes... the entire planet Earth compared to the sun
You will not even be able to see a meteorite of a few kilometers, we would need a screen like the ones in a movie theater with the sun occupying the entire screen and a small fly like the meteorite.
If it even fell into the sun, it would be disintegrated by the heat before it hit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> View attachment 2542705


Super moon


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

The Sun 

The Sun 

The Sun


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

@Bosquedasfaias


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Goodbye By The Sun-Ikawazu-Japan by Noussa Noussa, on Flickr


----------

